# Bourbon and Whiskey



## LT Rich (Sep 7, 2005)

Does any on eon here know the best way to drink Bourbon straight? i was told that cutting it with water helps bring out some of the hidden flavors. How much water? And should i put it on ice? Thanks for any advise anyone can give.

LT :gn


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

As a starting point, experiment with the changes in taste to suit your palate. Take a glass and pour two or three fingers of spirits. Add one or two ice cubes or one half to one ice cube's worth of water. IMHO


----------



## rjose (Jul 7, 2005)

LT Rich said:


> Does any on eon here know the best way to drink Bourbon straight? i was told that cutting it with water helps bring out some of the hidden flavors. How much water? And should i put it on ice? Thanks for any advise anyone can give.
> 
> LT :gn


Its personal taste. I add water or ice slowly until I find a balance between the alcohol taste and the whiskey taste that I like. I try to kill as much of the alcohol taste as possible while losing the minimal amount of whiskey flavor. You will find that how much water or ice you need to add varies from whiskey to whiskey, with proof being a large factor.

You may also find that a tulip shaped glass will help to concentrate aromas at the top of the glass better than a traditional straight rocks glass.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

I use a whiskey tumbler and have weened myself off of ice. The cold will mask some of the taste so I only use water. The amount depends on how strong the whiskey is. Usually just enough to mellow it a bit.


----------



## oddball (Feb 14, 2006)

For me, depends on the mood. Sometimes, I will sip it neat. Most times I will drink bourbon on the rocks (usually with one cube only). I'll occasionally make Maker's Mark Manhattans.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I like mine neat. If you're going to add water, I would do it very sparingly--it can open up some flavors depending on the spirit. Make sure you use good water, though.


----------



## LT Rich (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks for the insight gents. It will help tonight as i have a little get together of friends coming over. Thanks again.

LT :gn


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Pour a little in a bourbon glass and sip it. Then add a touch of water to see the change. Then put some ice in and pour a bit of bourbon over it and sip it. Add coke or sweet vermouth. I did this little process while sampling different bourbons to see the changes in taste and how I preferred to drink each. My final conclusion was that I was drunk.:al It was a good tasting though.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Add a couple of ice cubes a sip away, the cubes will melt as you drink it and will appreciate it at all stages from cold and strong to warmer and lots of delicate flavors (usually making one want another).


----------



## Stonefox (Nov 3, 2005)

Don't know the best way. For me I like it on the rocks. A double with 3-4 cubes and drink it slowly letting the ice melt. That way it takes you through the various flavors, from neat to on rocks cold to splash of water to diluted. Just decide at what point you like it best.:al


----------



## Hoppy (Sep 21, 2005)

I like to drink bourbon neat. To cut bourbon with water I may add a teaspoon to 2 oz. of 100 proof to help bring out the flavor. For bourbons as high as 140 proof water is almost a must. If it drinks too hot, try and take a drink of water then a sip of bourban...drink the chaser first.


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Neat all the way. I find ice or cutting it with water dilutes the flavors to much.


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

If it's only 80 proof, I wouldn't cut it. If it's higher proof, then start with a little water and get a feel for the blend. You can always add more water, but if you put too much to begin with....:tg 

Doc


----------



## SD Beerman (Feb 13, 2006)

pour it neat and add a splash of cold water. Taste and enjoy. Repeat if necessary.


----------



## zamco17 (Mar 24, 2006)

According to wisky experts just a tad of water opens up the nose


----------



## ezthefix (Dec 23, 2005)

zamco17 said:


> According to wisky experts just a tad of water opens up the nose


Yeah, I've read that too and tried it, but I just couldn't stand to drink diluted scotch. If you're looking to make it go down smooth, ice is the thing to do, but you will sacrifice the taste. I guess it depends on how much you spent on the whisky to begin with. If it's cheaper whisky I can only put Coke in it.


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

ezthefix said:


> Yeah, I've read that too and tried it, but I just couldn't stand to drink diluted scotch. If you're looking to make it go down smooth, ice is the thing to do, but you will sacrifice the taste. I guess it depends on how much you spent on the whisky to begin with. If it's cheaper whisky I can only put Coke in it.


I disagree, but thats just me...I can't think of a situation that calls for ice lol
While I tend to disagree with water as well, there IS a place for it...I have found a couple drops of water (and I do mean drops) can open up some malts beautifully, and I like the fact that its a couple drops, not a big hunk of ice that drastically lowers the temp of the scotch and kills most of the flavor.
YMMV


----------



## TU09 (Mar 26, 2006)

It should be noted that the purpose of the water is not to "smooth" the flavor of the spirit but rather to open up the nose. Just a small splash will do, be careful not to thin it noticeably, and use good bottled water (tap alters the flavor). Actually 'splash' might be misleading, no more than 1/8 of the drink maybe, never really thought about the ratio.
Personally, I find that I have trouble picking out flavors when ice is introduced.


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

TU09 said:


> It should be noted that the purpose of the water is not to "smooth" the flavor of the spirit but rather to open up the nose. Just a small splash will do, be careful not to thin it noticeably, and use good bottled water (tap alters the flavor). Actually 'splash' might be misleading, no more than 1/8 of the drink maybe, never really thought about the ratio.
> Personally, I find that I have trouble picking out flavors when ice is introduced.


Exactly, if my post insinuated that it made it smoother, that was not my intent, to me a few drops of water opens up the nose, makes the flavors more succinct


----------



## il duce (Apr 1, 2005)

sorry bout the newb question/ thread jack but is drinking it neat the same as drinking it straight


----------



## ezthefix (Dec 23, 2005)

il duce said:


> sorry bout the newb question/ thread jack but is drinking it neat the same as drinking it straight


Right. Unless I am doing a whisky and coke, I always drink it neat (straight). Just a matter of preference... but oh so good!


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

A lot depends upon the bourbon LT. Personally, I drink Jim Beam Black over crushed ice. That is how I like it. You need to buy a couple of different bottles and experiment until you find what you prefer.:2


----------



## LT Rich (Sep 7, 2005)

I had forgotten about this post, now reading it makes me wish for my Labrot and Grhams Woodford Reserve... ohhh sooo sweet... only 2.5 more months.

Thanks for the pointers guys.

LT :gn


----------



## fitzsmoke (Mar 9, 2006)

Just a splash of good water.:2


----------

